# Air Conditioning



## docavlee (Oct 16, 2007)

If there is anyone who is familiar with AC units (compressors) specifically, I need some assistance. I think my compressor (outside unit) has gone kaput! :banghead

Is there any companies on PFF or individuals who are familiar with AC's or who are knowlegable with compressors and possible compressor installation?

Let me know via PM or 4149157470. Leave message and will call back. Thx. 

Freddy


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *docavlee (6/10/2008)*If there is anyone who is familiar with AC units (compressors) specifically, I need some assistance. I think my compressor (outside unit) has gone kaput! :banghead
> 
> Is there any companies on PFF or individuals who are familiar with AC's or who are knowlegable with compressors and possible compressor installation?
> 
> ...


Compressors and fan motors are not hard to change out. The fan being way easier. Take into consideration the age of the unit when thinking about R&R a compressor. 15 years or more I'd go with a unit. 1) how long mightthe remainder componentslast, 2) Upgrade to a more efficient unit. If the compressor blew and just didn't quit, your lines probably need to be flushed.


----------



## docavlee (Oct 16, 2007)

fan is not spinning. I hear an attempt for the compressor to kick on but it will not. I have a tech coming to look at the compressor shortly. 

Thanks. 

Freddy


----------

